# some pics of my 135 gallon



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

cracker in daylight color


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

cracker asking "What the hell do you want?"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

cracker in night time color and yes i feed minnows but only once every three months


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

patrick "Give me some food damnit"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Balloon "I'm going to pop!"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Mr. Crabs "I love eggs, nanananananananana"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

Dorthy "Oh sh*t! you found me!" helpless minnow "just keep swimming ,just keep swimming swimming swimming"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

full tank shot last pic for tongiht i may take mroe later


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That is definitely one of the most beautiful oscars I've ever seen. It's coloration and it overall condition are amazing. Well done.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

thanks it has a littel bit of hith though but its getting under control and i may be getting another o here in a bit


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

What does he eat? and how old is he?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

three or 4 years old stunted from being in a 20 gallon(stupidhead(me) had him in there cuz i was uneducated so last spring started saving money and bougth him his playground) a mixture of cichlid pellets from earl may and goldfish pellets only feed once a day then krill once a day, then a couple worms each week, pieces of boiled egg once a week thats what the crawdad is eating then once every three months i go down buy 2 dozen minnows quaritine em for 2-3 weeks and put em all in the tank and he snacks on them, and when ever i go fishing i bring back crayfish and throw in for him to eat(he never goes after the one in the tank though) and sometimes crickets or tadpoles


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

and he thinks hes martha stewart or a interior decorater and doesnt leave plants or stuff that he can move alone and puts em where ever he wants liek that pipe will be on one side of the tank then the other later that night same with the green taller plant and sometiems moves the lazy balloon


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

my cousin made up a name for the minnows Kibbles and Bits


----------



## Pmemo (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice fish any problem with the crayfish?


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

no i dont have any problems with the cray but he gets picked on by the other fish, its funny to watch himself defend himself


----------



## drkwing (Aug 9, 2004)

nice lookin' tank


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

im goign to try later to get a better tank shot


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

well i cant seem to get a good tank shot in im sorry


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Great pics and narrative!


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

lol thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: thats some funny narration
but u are whoring up your own thread
there is a edit button


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

edit: double posted


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

sorry just trying to bump it up lol


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

balloon hahaha nicee


----------



## Sampson (Mar 16, 2004)

Andy1234 said:


> no i dont have any problems with the cray but he gets picked on by the other fish, its funny to watch himself defend himself


 Allow myself to introduce...myself hehe

J/King. Nice set up


----------

